# Waterbox question



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

So I plan to install one of these this spring https://www.rrproducts.com/The-Waterbox-~-Green-product38137
A few questions about this installation.
1. It mentions it needs a 3/4" supply line on each side of the box. Why would it require one on each side? 
2.Do you smart people think it would be possible to hook this up to my irrigation system? The pool going in will rip up 2-3 zones that wont be replaced, so I will have free valves. It will only be a few feet away. Seems logical to use one of those, controlled by my rachio and just say "ok google, tell rachio to turn on the waterbox" and the vale opens, providing water to the waterbox.

Im sure my thinking is flawed in some way shape or form. 
would love some assistance 
thanks


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I installed this box a few years ago, I tapped the main irrigation line and ran a 3/4 line to the box. I think what they mean by the 3/4 supply line on each side of the box is that you could install the waterbox midrun of a supply line, so in theory, 3/4 supply in on one side and continue the 3/4 run out the other side. As for installing this to an existing zone and turning it on and off with google and rachio, that should work, I would want water supplied to it all the time and not dependent on an irrigation zone.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would prefer it after a zone valve in case there is a leak. 1) the water bill will be high and 2) I would be without irrigation until it is fixed.

Another option is this one. Ware irrigation . @Ware , after having them, do you recommend them?


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

All very good points, and thank you for the input.

The idea behind the valve was based on the fact that my valve box is no more than a few feet away from where the waterbox will be installed. Also it will be the main water line running an automatic pool cleaner. I could set it on a timer/schedule for cleaning the pool (outside of the cleaners intelligence) It also just felt like a fairly quick and easy route to project completion.

So in the case that I want to avoid using the valve box, would I just tape in to the main line coming in to the valve box? maybe 2-3 feet back?

Or , and I havent looked inside the valve box so I dont know what it looks like, could I just remove the valve for that zone all together and tie it directly in with that?

Thank you again folks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> ...Another option is this one. Ware irrigation . Ware, after having them, do you recommend them?


Yes, I would recommend them. I looked at the Waterbox option, but preferred the compact/robust design of the brass Rainbird Quick Coupling Valves. My hose connections are on the mainline - I personally wouldn't want to futz with needing my phone to turn on a zone to use them.

My only gripe is I can't use them while my irrigation system is shut down for the winter. I sometimes wish I just had a freezeless yard hydrant in an unobtrusive location for things like filling the sprayer tank, washing cars, etc. during the ~4 months my irrigation system is drained.


----------



## Dunginhawk (Jan 15, 2019)

That does seem like a nice option as well... I just like the waterbox look and the way it pops up... So i have ordered one... but I am still mulling over the decision of valve or no valve... 
Even if it was on a valve, couldnt I have it on perma open if I wanted? I could just have my smart home automation open it at 6am and close it at 10pm. so its essentially always on except sleeping hours.


----------

